# Pearl's Twins at 2 Months.



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just thought I would post some updated photos of Pearl's kids. They are looking great, and both have mom's elegant head and neck. I am selling the buckling if anyone is interested. I will post him on the sales forum with more details. I am retaining the doeling.

Buckling: Tualatin Acres Flying Dutchman




























Doeling: Tualatin Jolie Rouge




























Their eyes stayed blue for me too. They have super wide stances and nice, straight legs.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pair there.. almost identical


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking kids :wink: 

I like the length they have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful....... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are pretty and very sharp looking! Love the random markings the girl has. Their blue-eyes really stand out with their color. Looks like the buckling has the same white marking on the head his dam has. They both look promising!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute!!


----------

